# How to build Ebb n Gro Tutorial DIY



## FilthyFletch (Sep 28, 2009)

Ok been busy and not here much lately but I have been working on projects for the community. The new DIY tutorial will be the focus of the Ebb n Gro flood and drain bucket setup. I have played with a few and done some looking online and have now finished my version of the of these unit which retail for little over $520.00 for a 12 site unit and the controller alone around $275 plus. This tutorial will show a setup for a 15 site easily expandable setup that with a bit of leg work and thinking I built for around $170 total of which about $120 was the main brain controller bucket. I will be back later to start posting the supplies and some pictures. Here is what the original $600 unit looks like..


----------



## JimmyPot (Sep 28, 2009)

Im interested,think Im done with soil.


----------



## lazypothead420 (Sep 28, 2009)

Subscribed, deff interested in this!


----------



## Mongobud (Oct 1, 2009)

Sweet. Subscribiddyboo.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 1, 2009)

I am here, bro! Teach us!


----------



## blueybong (Oct 1, 2009)

Subscribed & thanks!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Oct 1, 2009)

Also ready to be taught! Thanks in advance.


----------



## RPsmoke420 (Oct 1, 2009)

More then just interested. Was getting ready to pull the trigger and order that Ebb and Grow setup. Will hold off to see what you got ! Couldn't of been better timing, so thank you in advance.


----------



## funkydope (Oct 1, 2009)

Very interested bro. Thanks I can't wait to see what you have come up with.


----------



## xpac7007 (Oct 1, 2009)

Subscribed....


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 1, 2009)

SHow us the way. scribed


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 1, 2009)

I can't wait, I love these BIG ebb n gro systems!! subscribed


----------



## End420Prohibition (Oct 2, 2009)

Been waiting for this man. Thanks!


----------



## Roseman (Oct 2, 2009)

The students are all in the class room, where is the teacher?


----------



## End420Prohibition (Oct 2, 2009)

While we are waiting, I was wondering what you bubble heads thought about adding an air stone and a drip like style hose like the bubbleponics systems to this system. I know that the flood and drain are used to feed but maybe the roots and growth rate could benefit in the first four weeks with this type of addition. Plus when can adding an air stone be bad. I just wanted to throw it out there because I want to build a system like the one we are going to learn about but also wanted the advantages of the bubbleponics system as well. Combine the best of both worlds. It doesn't seem too crazy to me. I'll try to design a version while we are waiting and if I get something that seems to work I'll let you guys know, and if anyone else has tried something like this let me know. Sorry, not trying to steal the thread.


----------



## blueybong (Oct 2, 2009)

End420Prohibition said:


> While we are waiting, I was wondering what you bubble heads thought about adding an air stone and a drip like style hose like the bubbleponics systems to this system. I know that the flood and drain are used to feed but maybe the roots and growth rate could benefit in the first four weeks with this type of addition. Plus when can adding an air stone be bad. I just wanted to throw it out there because I want to build a system like the one we are going to learn about but also wanted the advantages of the bubbleponics system as well. Combine the best of both worlds. It doesn't seem too crazy to me. I'll try to design a version while we are waiting and if I get something that seems to work I'll let you guys know, and if anyone else has tried something like this let me know. Sorry, not trying to steal the thread.


What I do is start my seeds/seedlings in the SH system and then around Day 19/20 or once the roots are established, I transfer them into 3.5 gal DWC buckets. But if I could build a nice E&F like what will be taught here, then life will be really easy. Start in the SH and then transfer to the E&F.


----------



## Wohjew (Oct 2, 2009)

i have to use the bathroom


----------



## Roseman (Oct 3, 2009)

I forgot to bring the teacher an apple, is that the hold up?


----------



## c5rftw (Oct 3, 2009)

im very interested..get to work. lol


----------



## tea tree (Oct 3, 2009)

man, you can pick these up for a steal lately on craigs list. Huge ones too. These are awesome! Some guy on another site was running these in a barn and they had a forum for them. The only thing they could say bad was that some day the thing would leak, probably the res. IDK, some preventive maintenace there but cool. Cant wait to see this. The brains is awesome.


----------



## stylez (Oct 3, 2009)

nice. subscrizzled!


----------



## Shanus (Oct 3, 2009)

Scribed, and ready to soak up the info and try to make it cheaper! Yes, ima broke ass, pot costs too damn much!


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 3, 2009)

DIY all the way!


----------



## grodrowithme (Oct 4, 2009)

when are we building i got my materials


----------



## mrduke (Oct 4, 2009)

man where the hell was this thread 9 months ago when i spent 500 on one at the store. 

well i guess so far I'd still be buying C'mon fletch were waiting and your tardy to your own class


----------



## Roseman (Oct 4, 2009)

I am eating the apple I brought.

Tardy Teacher!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm going to the bathroom to smoke a dube! Be back next Saturday!


----------



## c5rftw (Oct 4, 2009)

this was a post saying he was gonna post


----------



## Roseman (Oct 4, 2009)

I bet he got a hold of some good shit!


----------



## c5rftw (Oct 4, 2009)

Roseman said:


> I bet he got a hold of some good shit!


lol, yah. hopefully notin bad happened. 
just started building my 20ftx15ft room. gonna get 2x1000w hps and a portable a/c. CANT WAIT


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow, go big or go home! LOL!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok I know I know Fletch is draggin ass. My camera seems to be screwy so i cant get all the pics together How I want but I will start tonight listing some pics of materials we will need and get my camera going hopefully to just gotta open it up and readjust the lens motor a bit...yeah i could buy a new one but I like taking stuff apart..... In the meantime I will share the first tip of money savings for this build... 5 gallon buckets the basic container for this grow along with 3 gallon buckets.. If you look around you find them at most store for between $2.50-$5 each so lets say your doing a 15 site unit thats 15 5 gallon buckets and 15 3 gallon buckets as the 5 gallon is the fill bucket and the 3 gallon bucket willbe the bucket inside holding the plant. If you cant find 3 gallon 5 will work just makes things little more involved and exspensive..Now I personally don't like paying for anything so to get free buckets for this or whatever you can go to local bakeries or bakeries in a grocery store or even some restaraunts and you can ask them if you can have thier used 5 gallon buckets and most will give them to you as they just toss them or give them to recycle centers. Usually the buckets are white which is fine as they are food grade nice and thick and then you have 2 stacked in each other along with the hydroton or such material so lights not an issue. I found going to a few places is best I got about 15 buckets fromeach place and rounded up about 90 buckets in 2 days . I was given 5 gallon and 3 gallon buckets so worked great. So bucket cost for me $0. For this build I am showing a 15 site set up so You will need 15 5 gallon and 15 3 gallon or worse case 30 5 gallon buckets.If you need to buy buckets I found a pretty good place online to get them and 15 3 gallon buckets in black shipped is just around $38 and 15 5 gallon buckets is about $45-60 depending on location.
Now my second money saver tip for this build is 2 fold. We will need a res of good size for this setup so lets stick with the original concept and use a plastic 55 gallon drum. These can be bought for about $35 at Ace hardware usually or any hydroshop from $35 to $80 depending on what shop... Me I like free so we have these local free papers for selling stuff kind of like a printed craigslist called big Nickel and free trader. I grabbbed these from the shelf as they are free weekly and start looking. I found free blue plastic barrels about 30 minutes away and went and picked up a few my cost just the gas in my tank. You may also find these on craigslist along with buckets. i saw a ton of Cali people selling or giving buckets away free. If you cant find a barrel you can improvise and buy a big trash can from the store. Needs to be 55 gallon or bigger and sturdy to hold the water....Now one last container we need and there are options here. The control bucket can be made up of either a 5 gallon square buckets or a simple 5 gallon regular buckets. I again decided to save money and took alook around the house and came up with a square bucket with lid. I used a nice Tidy Cat kitty litter container thats roughly 5 gallons maybe just abit under but will work for a 15 site setup. I also have a link to buy these square buckets in black with lids for about $5-8. I took mine as it was yellow and I had some plastic primer and a can of plastic spray paint in black and painted the outside and sealed it so my cost again was zero dollars as I used what I found and had...Ok I got some images I had prior to camera messing up and forgot I had them on my drive already so I will do a few posts on some of the materials we will need. I will make a ton of posts as the way pictures are displayed it will work best 1 item one pic per post so heer we go..


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok so we already talked about the buckets and res and where to get them pretty much so lets concintrate on more parts. First off lets talk about the control box that will run the controll module or brain bucket. This is a very simple part to get and can be bought at Radio Shack or the Shack or whatever they call it now.They have what they call project boxes or project enclosures which basically is just a black plastic box with a botl on back panel. They come in different sizes but I reccoemend and use the 7 x 5 x 3 inch size as this gives us plenty of room. These cost about $6. Here is a link to them at radio shack and then on ebay. I would get it off ebay if you have to order as it will have free shipping and you can sign up for ebates and then get 2% cash back on every purchase as we will need more stuff from ebay later. So here is a link to them at radio shack and on ebay. Same price free shipping on ebay...
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062284

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-RADIO-SHACK-270-1807-PROJECT-ENCLOSURE-BOX-7X5X3"-_W0QQitemZ300298264722QQcmdZViewItem

Cost $5.99


----------



## Roseman (Oct 5, 2009)

Are we going to have to look at tht ugly Avatar a very long time?

LOL


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry rose yes you will as I have been warned about sexy lady avatars I can no longer use them without being ban so I will only switch up the avatar occasionally for other representations of the Socialist czar or my censored labels since the site censors us so hard now adays but I like the picture its the best true representation of this joker... Back to the thread


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok next we will need one of the main important things of this build and it is the timer. We will use a spa timer from the manufacture Diehl. I have done all the leg work on this and found the best price possible on these. I tried 60 different places and no one could match or beat the price I found and didnt know how they were selling them so cheap but anyways you have to get this exact spa timer and its the biggest cost of the brain unit. The timer is Diehl 24 hour 120volt SPDT TA4079 and can be found here at this site for $28.99 plus shipping got mine in 2 days.

http://www.firethepoolman.com/cartgenie/prod-22013.htm

Cost shipped: $ 28.99 + $7.99= $37.00


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 5, 2009)

Next we will need to standard single socket wall outlets with grounds that means the sockets have the 3 holes on front not just 2. This is for saftey and to protect your electronics. T grabbed mine at home depot for $2.80 each but look around Im sure you can find them cheaper someplace. Here are the ones I got 
Cost 2x $2.80= $5.60


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok so next on the list is abasic grounded power cord. You can use an old computer power supply cord or you can get them at home depot or most hardware store they run from about $2.99 to $6. I paid $2.99 for mine. Its a standard 3 foot cord with ground tip 3 wire. An old orange extension cord will work to just cut the end off giving your self as much length as you want.

Cosr= $2.99


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 5, 2009)

So now we will need a few connectors and wire nuts. I got the 12-10 guage female spades which work nice. Doesnt have to be exact same but this size worked best to me. I also grabbed a pack of wire nuts for 16 guage wire. You may have these laying around but I bought some nice new ones at $.98 a package each. Need about a 20 pack of the female spades and a small package of 8 or so of the wire nuts. Good to have fe spares on hand always.

Cost= 2 x $.98= $1.96


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 5, 2009)

The next item can have variations depending on how many rows of buckets you want to run and then what size hose you decide to use to feed the buckets. You will need some simple hydro drains or hull throughs. I recomend using the 3/4 inch size over the 1/2 inch size as the bigger hose will make fill and drains alot faster. The 1/2 inch kind just dont seem to get it done fast enough but can be used if just a few buckets like 6 or so. I decided I was going to use 3 rows of buckets at first but can add additional line later if I want so I used 3 of these as I will use this in a 4x8 tent setup later. 4 is the most I have seen on 1 side of the bucekt but by adding more to the left and right you can easily double that amount later. Ok so I have 3 3/4 inch drains.These I got for $1.25 on sale while back so I bought a few boxes as I use alot of drains.These can be found online at any hydro store or on ebay.

Cost = 3 x $1.25= $3.75


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 5, 2009)

We will need 2 relays for this project. These are very important and can be found online or locally at radio shack. I went a step further as I say I like free better and found some online from amanufacture who makes them and did some emailings to see what I could get them for direct. Come to find out they dont sell to the public but if you tell them your building a demo project for future development and will need a parts supplier after securing finacial backing they will send them to you free of charge lol so I got 4 of these for free but wqe just need 2 of these here the model and a link to them at radio shack get 2 of these...Model 125VAC/10A DPDT Plug-In Relay thye can be larger Amps if you have to mine I got free are 12 amp versions but the same otherwise..Link to radio shack is here..

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2049721&cp=

Regular Cost= 2 x $8.99= $17.99
My Cost= $.0.00


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 5, 2009)

What we need next are called Float valves or float sensors or liquid level sensors. These basically are the switches that tell the pumps to turn on or off. There are many out there and I will show you 2 options. I used a cheaper options called right angle float switches but I will reccomend the other ones as they are bit easier to use and can be set lower in the control unit. I used the others as I found them first and they were on sale. You will need 4 and I got my 4 shipped for $12.00 even via ebay. Get 4 of these the black are better then the yellow and I will put 3 links showing where to get them....

The first 2 links are the better ones and the last link is a cheaper differnt kind both work but if you have few extra bucks get the black ones...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Horizontal-Float-Switch-for-Aquarium-Auto-Top-Off_W0QQitemZ180414331233QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_2?hash=item2a01883961&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

or
http://www.chicagosensor.com/Miniature_Horizontal_Mount_Float_Switches.html

or this kind

http://cgi.ebay.com/Liquid-Water-Level-Sensor-Right-Angle-Float-Switch_W0QQitemZ230384951223QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item35a4035fb7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Retail cost= 4x $4.59= $18.36 or 4 x $9.00= $36
My cost on sale = 4 x $3.00= $12.00


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 5, 2009)

We will also need to get some wire. It can be anywhere from like 16 gauge lamp wire or I got 10 gauge multistrand wire from home depot. I advise getting 3 feet or this wire each in white, black, and green. The 3 colors makes keeping the hot negative and grounds seperate later when wiring this up...Here is a picture showing why the colors help. This is showing how we will use all 3 colors later in wiring the outlets..


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 5, 2009)

Now an item that is optional is a rubber grommet for your power cord. You will be drilling a hole big enough for your cord to enter the project box so if you want a rubber grommet helps stop any wear on the cord jacket. You dont have to use it but its a good add on for about $.60 just get a grommet from any hardware store that fits tight over the power cord you select and wou will drill the correct size hole for that grommet. The package will say what size hole to dril for it and it will just slip in around the hole.. Optional......Ok this is a good place to take a break for now as we have a good little list of stuff to get gathered. post related questions if you have them and lets keep the thread related til the end then random comments or topics. Heres basically what you should have compiled...


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Oct 5, 2009)

thanks so much im setting up an ebb an gro and was just wondering how i could maintain flood leels im going with a 4 site for now i appreciate the details on the controller bucket cuz most sites wanna keep their internals proprietary i dunno im interested thus far though


----------



## blueybong (Oct 5, 2009)

For a six bucket system(two rows of three), what's the smallest size rez(in gallons) I could use?

Thanks!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 5, 2009)

Depending if you use all 5 gallon or 3 and 5 gallon buckets a good rule to use is about 3 gallon per bucket site so a 6 site Id go with like a 20 gallon res this gives you a few extra gallons for absorbtion so you dont have to top off each day....I dont mind showing what i figured out. I will end up offering these eventually as pre built for those who want one for less but don't wanna build it or not comfortable building it also.But I first like to offer the details to my fellow growers out there. I have seen a few write up on building these on other sites but figured Id do one myself and post it on our site for us RIUers


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Oct 5, 2009)

just keep in mind when selecting a rez that when the plants mature they will drink atleast 1/2 gallon per day per plant, these systems enable the plant to grow a tremendous root system, larger rez the better since by the time you are up and running you can add pots on easily


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 5, 2009)

yup and on my setup i added a second top of res with a regular manual float valve so if my main res drops to set point the float opens the valve and water fills that res til topped of with ph 5 water


----------



## blueybong (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll be using 5 gallon outside with a 3.5 inside. Thanks for the info!!

I'm off to Lowes to buy some materials.


----------



## blueybong (Oct 6, 2009)

" You will need 4 and I got my 4 shipped for $12.00 even via ebay. Get 4 of these the black are better then the yellow and I will put 3 links showing where to get them....

The first 2 links are the better ones and the last link is a cheaper differnt kind both work but if you have few extra bucks get the black ones...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Horizontal-Float-Switch-for-Aquarium-Auto-Top-Off_W0QQitemZ180414331233QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_2?hash=item2a01883961&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

or
http://www.chicagosensor.com/Miniature_Horizontal_Mount_Float_Switches.html

or this kind

http://cgi.ebay.com/Liquid-Water-Level-Sensor-Right-Angle-Float-Switch_W0QQitemZ230384951223QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item35a4035fb7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Retail cost= 4x $4.59= $18.36 or 4 x $9.00= $36
My cost on sale = 4 x $3.00= $12.00[/QUOTE]

Ebay novice here! How did you order 4? There is no "qty" box to add 4, so do you just put the total cost ($11.96) in the "place bid" box?
Thanks!!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 6, 2009)

I bought the yellow ones when he had an auction listed for 4 on sale and used ebates for a 2% cash back. There are some black ones on ebay with make a best offer you can do that also or message the guy and see if you can make a deal to buy for for a discounted price direct sometimes they will do that if they can sell via ebay or credit card direct and not have to pay ebay fees. Shhot him a mail saying your looking for 4 of them and wanted to know if he could do a better price for a direct buy of 4 combined shipped. Might work or keep and eye on ebay search float switch dialy and look for deals and steals..Good luck


----------



## blueybong (Oct 6, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> I bought the yellow ones when he had an auction listed for 4 on sale and used ebates for a 2% cash back. There are some black ones on ebay with make a best offer you can do that also or message the guy and see if you can make a deal to buy for for a discounted price direct sometimes they will do that if they can sell via ebay or credit card direct and not have to pay ebay fees. Shhot him a mail saying your looking for 4 of them and wanted to know if he could do a better price for a direct buy of 4 combined shipped. Might work or keep and eye on ebay search float switch dialy and look for deals and steals..Good luck


I'll shoot him an email. Thanks!


----------



## motoracer110 (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome Thread Fletch!!!! I have always wanted to know how the control unit was made, scribed and +rep


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Oct 6, 2009)

blueybong said:


> I'll be using 5 gallon outside with a 3.5 inside. Thanks for the info!!
> 
> I'm off to Lowes to buy some materials.


 
consider this, i believ CAP utilized 2 gallon potts instead of 5's is the amount of media needed, i can fill 6 x 2gal pots with one 50L bag of pellets, as opposed to 2 1/2 pots with 5 gallon buckets, also the differenct in sizing like that i do not believe is good for this application, many people in DWC would use smaller pot in larger since they want the roots floating around freely submerged in water all day, on the ebb and grow only roots come out of the bottom and they get a small very small rez to drink from, dependant more on the moisture held by the clay pellets,they need this since floods are hours inbetween. anyhows you would want more root mass withing the clay pellets than outside, with your arrangedment your gonna have too much root outside and the plant will be thirsty, 2gallon are good you can blow out 6foot monsters in them, you dont have to worry about being root bound in hydro systems


----------



## whatapothead (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm interested in building this system. have 10-15 buckets already with 10 or so 6" net pot lids.... wondering if these are going to work? 

morrisgreenberg's post makes me think they would work, but i would just need to flood more often?


----------



## motoracer110 (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a question. I have done a few hydro grows and know that the rooting system gets pretty massive, what do you do to keep the root system from growing through the fill and drain lines for each bucket? I can see that about two months into the grow the lines will get clogged with roots growing in them.


----------



## blueybong (Oct 7, 2009)

FF ~ all materials are on their way. Thanks!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 9, 2009)

Morris every ebb and gro I have seen use a 5 gallon main bucket with a 2.5 gallon insert. the 3 gallon buckets I use are free and you dont have to fill it to the rim. i leave about a 4 inch empty space so Im filling about a 2.5 gallon bucket worth. The smaller bucket hangs about 8 inches from the bottom of the 5 gallon buckets just as the CAP does so the roots will hang in a dark moist place and have plenty of air and moisture while the main root mass is in the hydroton. You are quit wrong about hydro not getting root bound too. this can happen quiet easily just as in soil. This setup you can grow some very large plants in Id try to finish at 4-5 feet if you have the room.more posting soon


----------



## c5rftw (Oct 10, 2009)

so it just pumps water from the res when the float switches on, but how do you know where to put the float


----------



## c5rftw (Oct 10, 2009)

can you make an install picture set?


----------



## sogbunn (Oct 10, 2009)

k, so i subsribed to this when it first came out and for sum reason, it wasnt in my file... i just found it agn now at 6 in the morn.. i deff re-subcribed and will read this bitch tomorow.. but i want to know??? lookin at this set up... how long r ur vegging periods seeing as its 1plant per 5gal tank... kudos! jus lookin for my neext move and what suits me and my time schedual


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Oct 10, 2009)

whatapothead said:


> I'm interested in building this system. have 10-15 buckets already with 10 or so 6" net pot lids.... wondering if these are going to work?
> 
> morrisgreenberg's post makes me think they would work, but i would just need to flood more often?


rdwc is recirculation dwc, this is where larger net lids are used inside a larger bucket, flood and drain needs some kind of media, the flood times are dictated by what media you use, if using coco, you may flood once a day, pellets 3-6 times daily, with what you have in mind, adding a strong air pump and stone in each bucket and keep it filled with water to have roots always submerged, at this point it dont matter what size netlid u use, aslong as the roots and come thru, basically a RDWC system is a hybrid between a stand alon dwc bucket and the ebb and grow system, only thing is all the dwc buckets are interlinked just like the E&G system and constantly top fed and recirculated out the bottom tubing, but like i said, all buckets are full of water at all times....the draw back of this unit is have fun when its time to flush, still need a resivoir, need a crazy strong air pump and still need a feed pump, lots of hosing everywhere, the E&G has its brains in one bucklet, set it and forget it


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Oct 10, 2009)

heres where Fletch comes in, the linking of buckets is the easy part, this brain bucket cost $279 and contains a timer that you cant find in any hydro store... me and fletch are kinda like mineded we like to build stuff for cheap, i also ran aero systems just like his and guess what?...... i fell in love with this system, another benefit that the advertizers of this system should say is, flood and drain on tables and this model are totally different, on the drain cycle the volume of fresh oxygen getting sucked into the root zone is great, its basically a vacuum caused by the shape of a single bucket, basically bottle necking the air, and from what i understand roots give off waste gases that get pushed out on a flood cycle...the end result without no prior flood and drain exp is the happiest healthiest plants only i thought aero can achive this till the E&G, and i have tried them all, you will become bored to death from the no work involved when your up and running


----------



## whatapothead (Oct 11, 2009)

morris. so you would just buy some 3gal buckets rather than using the 6" net pot lids? i like the idea of having one res instead of multiple.

here is my current setup... two of these DWC setups in veg and two of these in flower so i can just move the lids into flower when i need to... but thats 4 res. that i have to manage and my grow is not located where i live so i need to get the easiest setup possible.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Oct 11, 2009)

whatapothead said:


> morris. so you would just buy some 3gal buckets rather than using the 6" net pot lids? i like the idea of having one res instead of multiple.
> 
> here is my current setup... two of these DWC setups in veg and two of these in flower so i can just move the lids into flower when i need to... but thats 4 res. that i have to manage and my grow is not located where i live so i need to get the easiest setup possible.


i would buy the 3 gallon buckets you would be using way way way more water and nutrients and would most likely not be all that great for roots. they need somewhere to go in an ebb and gro system you could modify your set up to be a hybrid aero/ebb but once again is all that effort worth it? i would say no but ima lazy p.o.s. so it may just be me. imo Fletch forgot about us but as he mentioned there are identical tutorials on other sites. my only complaint is you really do end up using $100+ of hydroton a year and i dont een like to reuse them after one crop (break one open after you clean them an look at all the lil root bits in there)
any how im blazed so excuse the ramblin.


----------



## mrduke (Oct 11, 2009)

well guys i'dlike to share some of my experances with the original e&g. I bought this kit with no grow experance ever, it is the easiest thing to set up and grows some killer plants. I've sence tried tables and hempy buckets neither are close to the E&G. the standard 2gal. buckets have plenty of room for 3 1/2 footers. my first go with this setup was 12 bag seed clones under a 1000 hps which i cleared over 650grams.  now i run it as the bottom row of a 2 shelf vertical room and the brain bucket collects all the run off from the other row. It kicks ass like this,3+ off 1600w. If you have queston just shoot.


----------



## blueybong (Oct 11, 2009)

mrduke said:


> well guys i'dlike to share some of my experances with the original e&g. I bought this kit with no grow experance ever, it is the easiest thing to set up and grows some killer plants. I've sence tried tables and hempy buckets neither are close to the E&G. the standard 2gal. buckets have plenty of room for 3 1/2 footers. my first go with this setup was 12 bag seed clones under a 1000 hps which i cleared over 650grams.  now i run it as the bottom row of a 2 shelf vertical room and the brain bucket collects all the run off from the other row. It kicks ass like this,3+ off 1600w. If you have queston just shoot.


Man, that's some great info! 

Question: will flowering, how often/how many times do you flood while the lights are off during those 12 hours?

Thanks!


----------



## whatapothead (Oct 11, 2009)

mrduke. that was kind of my idea for this setup was to make it into a stadium grow with say 20-30 buckets in my 8x8x8 flower room.

say 6-8 buckets per level... two levels... and use two brain buckets and two res. the 2nd row res would be mounted on a stand so that it is level with the buckets.

do you have any pics of your grow/setup? i also have 1600w of hps to use.


----------



## Hank's Hooter (Oct 11, 2009)

Excited! Can't wait to get it together!


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Oct 12, 2009)

whatapothead said:


> morris. so you would just buy some 3gal buckets rather than using the 6" net pot lids? i like the idea of having one res instead of multiple.
> 
> here is my current setup... two of these DWC setups in veg and two of these in flower so i can just move the lids into flower when i need to... but thats 4 res. that i have to manage and my grow is not located where i live so i need to get the easiest setup possible.


just go with same sized bucket within a bucket, save the net lids only for DWC,,,,roots hanging from the net lids may not be able to stand the 3-4 hours between floods without media, if it aint broke dont fix it, dont hybridize this system. once you get a hold of the controller bucket its the most idoiot proof system, thats why im an advocate of it =)


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Oct 12, 2009)

blueybong said:


> Man, that's some great info!
> 
> Question: will flowering, how often/how many times do you flood while the lights are off during those 12 hours?
> 
> Thanks!


some claim to flood all through out lights out, i wouldnt adivse this, and some say you dont flood at night, i wouldnt advise this either, even though clay holds moisture well, but when the plants are mature and have a TREMENDOUS root ball, they will suck all that moisture up, i like to flood every 3 hours for 15mins at early stages,, depending on how many buckets in the system and older plants get 30min floods with one flood in the middle of the night for 15


----------



## mrduke (Oct 12, 2009)

blueybong said:


> Man, that's some great info!
> 
> Question: will flowering, how often/how many times do you flood while the lights are off during those 12 hours?
> 
> Thanks!


 i flood these every two hours during lights and none in the dark in veg i do eveery 3 hours.


----------



## mrduke (Oct 12, 2009)

whatapothead said:


> mrduke. that was kind of my idea for this setup was to make it into a stadium grow with say 20-30 buckets in my 8x8x8 flower room.
> 
> say 6-8 buckets per level... two levels... and use two brain buckets and two res. the 2nd row res would be mounted on a stand so that it is level with the buckets.
> 
> do you have any pics of your grow/setup? i also have 1600w of hps to use.


 you can get it done with one rez. it works killer heres a link to my setuphttps://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/193698-dukes-mini-vertical-monster.html


----------



## blueybong (Oct 12, 2009)

Does the drain/fill port on the "fill" bucket(the one the plants are in)go in as low as possible to get a complete(or as close to)drain?


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Oct 12, 2009)

I've got a couple months experience with the system and it's amazing. I have had no problem flooding every 4 hours - remember that plants need water all the time, not just when the sun is out. 

On another note has anyone found buckets to use similiar to the original? The two gallon buckets with the inner/outer? I'm not so interested in filling up a ton of 5 gallon buckets with hydroton but I am interested in a bunch of 2 gallon buckets. The expansion for the original kit is $80 for another 6 buckets (it comes with the grommets and tubing). 

When I first looked at this system I thought that I couldn't save much $$$ by doing it myself. Has anyone looked at the total numbers added up? I mean how much it actually takes once you build the controller bucket, buy a 55 gallon bucket, buy the 24 buckets (2 for each of the 12 sites), and the tubing/grommets? 

I'm just trying to figure out how much I could save building another one as opposed to buying one. 

DP

edit - I just found the outer and inner buckets from hydrofarm's site for $4 each - so $8 for each bucket in bucket and that's without tubing/grommets and I realize that stuff is cheap. Here's where I found it. http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_master.php?category=27&brand=75&sort=default&resperpage=&mod=


----------



## blueybong (Oct 12, 2009)

I was at the hydro store this morning and asked if I could buy the buckets(inner & outer) and they said that they sell it by the add-on kits only. I didn't feel like paying $76 bucks for $48 bucks worth of buckets.

I bought a 50L bag of hydroton and spent 2 hours cleaning 1/2 of the bag. I'll finish the other 1/2 tomorrow. Time to fire-up Bluey!!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Oct 12, 2009)

Bluey,

I'm going to use the Sure to Grow in 3" net pots for my e&f experiment. Washing hydrotron and conditioning the rockwool is no fun and greatly increases the risk for a newb to screw up and I was looking for a way around. I'll let you know how it goes. Here's a link.

http://www.discount-hydro.com/productdisp.php?pid=791&navid=60


----------



## blueybong (Oct 12, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Bluey,
> 
> I'm going to use the Sure to Grow in 3" net pots for my e&f experiment. Washing hydrotron and conditioning the rockwool is no fun and greatly increases the risk for a newb to screw up and I was looking for a way around. I'll let you know how it goes. Here's a link.
> 
> http://www.discount-hydro.com/productdisp.php?pid=791&navid=60


Hey Bro!!!!

I saw Sure to Grow's video on Youtube and it looks really cool. But then I started reading Lucas formula:
http://www.cannabis-world.org/cw/showthread.php?t=892
For a newbie, it took me a few minutes to understand how it all relates to E&F. You have to understand how fast it drains to get your cycles correct. Some mediums only get flooded once a week because they hold so much H2O.
Just wanted you to be aware.
Oh yea, what I like about Lucas formula, is that you DO NOT have to drain the main rez during the whole grow. This will save a ton in nutes!!
Check it out!!!
I should have all of my parts in by Friday(the levelers were shipped today out of Canada) and up & running by next Tuesday.
Peace!!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Oct 12, 2009)

But I like changing the res! I'm in the grow room anyway and I might as well be doing something! They don't call me mostlycrazy for nothing you know! Good info!


----------



## OregonMeds (Oct 12, 2009)

I've always wondered why there isn't a way to do these like simple trays where the pump is on the drain and it floods a table when the pump is on and there's a large overflow return so it never spills over.

Is there no such pump that can push against the weight of that water to fill all the buckets or is it just cheaper to do the whole control box. The only reason I haven't tried a system like this is the number of points of failure, it would be nice if it could be made much simpler. 

What if there was an electronic closure on the drain that engauged during flood with the pump power and the buckets top filled for flood with large drains again so it can't overflow?

I know you guys like to keep things as is, why reinvent the wheel... Sorry, I can't help it. If the only reason for a control box is so it can all be on one level without the resevoir being required to be lower than the buckets let me know.


----------



## Hank's Hooter (Oct 12, 2009)

Damn, I only ordered 2 float switches and they shipped so fast i couldn't add more in time. I am now pondering why four are needed. Can't wait for the rest of the valuable knowledge to be shared!


----------



## blueybong (Oct 12, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> But I like changing the res! I'm in the grow room anyway and I might as well be doing something! They don't call me mostlycrazy for nothing you know! Good info!


Have you ever had one of those stoned moments when everything is clear

I'm 5 days into 12/12 and I realized that transferring my ladies from one system to another would probably cause unneeded stress. So I'm going to leave them as is and then build this system; get to know it. Then next grow, I'll go from seedling to buds.


----------



## blueybong (Oct 12, 2009)

Hank's Hooter said:


> Damn, I only ordered 2 float switches and they shipped so fast i couldn't add more in time. I am now pondering why four are needed. Can't wait for the rest of the valuable knowledge to be shared!


Two for the top and two for the bottom. From what I've read(I'm a newbie), it has to do with how the pump is turned on & off. To prevent the pump from continually cycling on & off.


----------



## Hank's Hooter (Oct 12, 2009)

Should only need one sensor per location. Can then use is signal to trip how ever many switches you want


----------



## blueybong (Oct 14, 2009)

FilthyFletch ~are you still going through with this DIY tutorial?


----------



## Hank's Hooter (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey Filth, just because you have a pic of Obama as your avatar, doesn't mean you can talk us up and get us all excited then fail to deliver!


----------



## Hank's Hooter (Oct 15, 2009)

Although I must give Obama credit. He is the reason for the "green rush" in the states where medical use is lawful. I would not be set up if it were not for his decision to cut us some slack.


----------



## shake shake (Oct 15, 2009)

man i love the system its what iam about to use and this is my 3 grow. i was wonder if they had 5 gallon buckets all ready ready to go so i can just hook them up or if i had to make them myself? anybody know? and also if the 55gal and pump is good enough to handle 25 5gal buckets?


----------



## blueybong (Oct 15, 2009)

shake shake said:


> man i love the system its what iam about to use and this is my 3 grow. i was wonder if they had 5 gallon buckets all ready ready to go so i can just hook them up or if i had to make them myself? anybody know? and also if the 55gal and pump is good enough to handle 25 5gal buckets?


With 25 plants, you may want to think about 2 gal pots. DP posted this a page ago:

http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=1721

you can also buy the inner & outer buckets separately.

Then a 55 gal drum would work.


----------



## motoracer110 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey Fletch any more updates?


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Oct 15, 2009)

blueybong said:


> With 25 plants, you may want to think about 2 gal pots. DP posted this a page ago:
> 
> http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=1721
> 
> ...


 
if you expand a 25 pot system to one 55 gal drum you will be topping it off nearly every feeding. i mean 5 gal extra dispersed between 25 plants is like 1/5 a gal absorption every day. that means nearly 5 gal a day to top it off daily. i say break it into two systems or get atleast a 70 gal res. and you will still be replacing 55 gal of nute water every two weeks or so. (it breaks my heart...) im so cheap i couldnt imagine spending a grand on anything especially not my bud per year if im growing. i dunno man i just think thats a crazy setup to have 25 ebb an gro buckets. thats like a whole 53' container or in other words 40'x6'x8'. thats at least 2000 watts of lights i dunno im just tryin to grasp your size thats crazy big


----------



## whatapothead (Oct 15, 2009)

> if you expand a 25 pot system to one 55 gal drum you will be topping it off nearly every feeding. i mean 5 gal extra dispersed between 25 plants is like 1/5 a gal absorption every day. that means nearly 5 gal a day to top it off daily. i say break it into two systems or get atleast a 70 gal res. and you will still be replacing 55 gal of nute water every two weeks or so. (it breaks my heart...) im so cheap i couldnt imagine spending a grand on anything especially not my bud per year if im growing. i dunno man i just think thats a crazy setup to have 25 ebb an gro buckets. thats like a whole 53' container or in other words 40'x6'x8'. thats at least 2000 watts of lights i dunno im just tryin to grasp your size thats crazy big


??? 40 x 6 x 8? for 25 buckets?
i could run that in a 12x8x8 room easy.... 

2000w isn't "crazy big"


----------



## mrduke (Oct 15, 2009)

whatapothead said:


> ??? 40 x 6 x 8? for 25 buckets?
> i could run that in a 12x8x8 room easy....
> 
> 2000w isn't "crazy big"


and nonway in hell does 2k cover a 40x6 room maybe more like 20, 1000's. and i did 18 in a 5x8 with the res in there too


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Oct 16, 2009)

mrduke said:


> and nonway in hell does 2k cover a 40x6 room maybe more like 20, 1000's. and i did 18 in a 5x8 with the res in there too


ok so each plant had a max area of 2.2 sq ft without taking any room for the res. walking around them etc. that just seems like it would be too tight a fit for me to be comfortable. an yea i just didnt want to say something stupid like 20 1000 watters. i dunno i wasnt trying to put ya down or anything just sayin in my opinion 25 e&g buckets just seems like overkill. then again i guess it commercially feasible just doesnt seem to make sense to me. i mean a 12x6 could be covered barely by 2 1000 watter and have 2 an 2/3 sq ft to grow in for each of the 25 buckets.


----------



## grodrowithme (Oct 16, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> if you expand a 25 pot system to one 55 gal drum you will be topping it off nearly every feeding. i mean 5 gal extra dispersed between 25 plants is like 1/5 a gal absorption every day. that means nearly 5 gal a day to top it off daily. i say break it into two systems or get atleast a 70 gal res. and you will still be replacing 55 gal of nute water every two weeks or so. (it breaks my heart...) im so cheap i couldnt imagine spending a grand on anything especially not my bud per year if im growing. i dunno man i just think thats a crazy setup to have 25 ebb an gro buckets. thats like a whole 53' container or in other words 40'x6'x8'. thats at least 2000 watts of lights i dunno im just tryin to grasp your size thats crazy big


just a thought but how is 2k of lights any were near big? lol


----------



## grodrowithme (Oct 16, 2009)

ive got 18 plants in 5 gal buckets 1 hydrofarm and 2 18 gal rubbrmads in an 8x8 and soon as this run is done it will also have an aero flo 20 20 site minus the hydrofarm and that all fits with room to move in my 8x8


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Oct 16, 2009)

grodrowithme said:


> ive got 18 plants in 5 gal buckets 1 hydrofarm and 2 18 gal rubbrmads in an 8x8 and soon as this run is done it will also have an aero flo 20 20 site minus the hydrofarm and that all fits with room to move in my 8x8


props to ya then. seemed spec in my mind but anything can be done if you try hard enough


----------



## grodrowithme (Oct 16, 2009)

right. so why not strive to do your best and work as hard as you can on every thing you do,i mean thats just me i dont half ass anything weather it be building my room or building my dogs pen/house. and if i got room to add just 1 plant or 1 light im gonna get it in. its about getting the best biggest and most aint it? so we do everything we can to get a better bigger and more harvest. i mean you wouldnt build a 10x10 room and put 1 600 wat light and 4 plants would you. thats all im saying. peaceand good growing


----------



## mrduke (Oct 17, 2009)

what the hell happened to this DIY. fletch where did you run off to, you crazy bastard


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 20, 2009)

Sorry been real busy and will get back on this asap. I had my camera issue but got that corrected now and then had a massive war on mites in one of my 4x8 tents then had a a switch in a 8x8 tent flood setup go out and overfilled a res with top off that shorted out 6 timers and some surge protectors and then bunch of other things going on as winter rolles in.I will get back on this asap.. Also gonna post a basic how to germ seeds since so many seem to ask on here might be made a sticky..Back soon


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 20, 2009)

Is this tutorial going to be scattered throughout this entire thread?
Kinda makes it a little difficult to follow man... Maybe when you get your shit together you can just make a few large posts so that it will be easier to follow and replicate
Making a post for every part needed makes it kinda tough to keep up


----------



## dbizzo (Oct 20, 2009)

Im waiten for ya fletch so I can build mine. Got all my parts ready. If anyones getting anxious they can google kryptos ultimate controller. its a similar thread from years ago but i'm waiting it out for fletch. his diy i think is more professional and its what convinced me to go forth with this.


----------



## grodrowithme (Oct 20, 2009)

Good luck with your probs bro youll get it. We will be here waiting o you when you get it under wraps.


----------



## blueybong (Oct 21, 2009)

Damn man ~ when it rains, it pours. Best to ya!


----------



## wmemae (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=92963


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 22, 2009)

Tom your welcome to not come to this thread if you wish. I didnt set the way the new forum was made up. With pictures now I cant do like it used to be and load one then write some info then another and write. It now uses this small pictures that blow up on roll over and wont keep them in order if adding more then one in a post so each picture has to have its own post. As far as scattered not sure what you mean each one I have posted has been back to back ina row and all the other posts have come after and Im not going to tell people not to post questions. I have my shit together and am doing this is a favor to the community so if following a straight line is to hard for you by all means do not follow this thread and do one yourself.

ps nobody please say host pictures on photobucket or such then use image links as I prefer my info private and those site monitor your pictures and trace where they upload from


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 22, 2009)

Awesome link wmemae I am checking that out right now


----------



## blueybong (Oct 22, 2009)

Tom 420 ~ as FF said "am doing this is a favor to the community" 

Please cut FF some slack. He's only helping the community.

My 2 cents


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 22, 2009)

Tom i dont post like that as its an annoyence please remove that post from here


----------



## Hank's Hooter (Oct 22, 2009)

wmemae said:


> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=92963


 


Thanks!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 22, 2009)

Yup the link above takes you to Orge's version. his was more exspensive and didnt go into makeing the bucket setup just a brainbucket but still a good older thread and his was well bit messy looking when done lol


----------



## wmemae (Oct 23, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> Yup the link above takes you to Orge's version. his was more exspensive and didnt go into makeing the bucket setup just a brainbucket but still a good older thread and his was well bit messy looking when done lol


 keep doing what you're doing fletch. if you dont like other links on your thread I'll take it off. I just wanted our very eager comunity to see a quick glance at the brain and how it's made


----------



## djhacker3 (Oct 28, 2009)

What happened to the tut?


----------



## wmemae (Oct 28, 2009)

djhacker3 said:


> What happened to the tut?


he is a very busy man. 

you hav'nt been reading this thread i take it ?


----------



## Hank's Hooter (Oct 28, 2009)

cock teasing us


----------



## koolaidkush85 (Oct 29, 2009)

FF i still would like to see your full version of the setup.im in no rush take your time bro make sure its right because some of us have other things to do like go to work and hang out with real family and friends and u should ignore people that hate this is caused by getting or knowing somthing b4 them lol peace.


----------



## kdhsurfer (Nov 3, 2009)

Link to a one-stop-shop for building your Control Box, just the parts, not assembled so it's still DIY .. adds an extra pump cut-off float just in case the first fails. Fletch, having aleady purchased the parts how does this package price hold up?

http://www.aquahub.com/store/product39.html


----------



## wmemae (Nov 6, 2009)

kdhsurfer said:


> Link to a one-stop-shop for building your Control Box, just the parts, not assembled so it's still DIY .. adds an extra pump cut-off float just in case the first fails. Fletch, having aleady purchased the parts how does this package price hold up?
> 
> http://www.aquahub.com/store/product39.html


 isnt it still missing the timers


----------



## KingKough (Nov 9, 2009)

Now don't be like that...I 4 one just want to thank you 4 taking the time to create this informative thread!!!!!!! =)


wmemae said:


> isnt it still missing the timers


----------



## blueybong (Nov 9, 2009)

wmemae said:


> isnt it still missing the timers


http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=92963


----------



## kdhsurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

wmemae said:


> isnt it still missing the timers


I should have posted the link to the 'How To' PDF as well ( http://www.aquahub.com/store/media/EbbandFlowControlInstruxCompressed.pdf )

Yea, they leave the choice of pumps and timers up you, and the Control Bucket, the Res, extension cords and tubing .. still a nice little jump start on doing your own E&G.


----------



## Hank's Hooter (Nov 24, 2009)

FilthyFletch 
Mr I Can Do Only Half Of It


----------



## oh really??? (Nov 26, 2009)

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY I believe in you man!!!!



Keep us posted!


----------



## motoracer110 (Nov 28, 2009)

oh really??? said:


> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY I believe in you man!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us posted!


I second that


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 28, 2009)

[youtube]u2mqqCMu-LM[/youtube]


----------



## OregonMeds (Nov 28, 2009)

I'll take procrastination for $100


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 29, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> The next item can have variations depending on how many rows of buckets you want to run and then what size hose you decide to use to feed the buckets. You will need some simple hydro drains or hull throughs. I recomend using the 3/4 inch size over the 1/2 inch size as the bigger hose will make fill and drains alot faster. The 1/2 inch kind just dont seem to get it done fast enough but can be used if just a few buckets like 6 or so. I decided I was going to use 3 rows of buckets at first but can add additional line later if I want so I used 3 of these as I will use this in a 4x8 tent setup later. 4 is the most I have seen on 1 side of the bucekt but by adding more to the left and right you can easily double that amount later. Ok so I have 3 3/4 inch drains.These I got for $1.25 on sale while back so I bought a few boxes as I use alot of drains.These can be found online at any hydro store or on ebay.
> 
> Cost = 3 x $1.25= $3.75



could anyone source these for me? I am going to post a DIY tutorial as well, but right now my only hold up is finding these piece that can connect the bucket to a tubing.


----------



## blueybong (Nov 29, 2009)

squarepush3r said:


> could anyone source these for me? I am going to post a DIY tutorial as well, but right now my only hold up is finding these piece that can connect the bucket to a tubing.


I went with the 1/2" dia. I drilled a 3/4" hole, using a hole saw, installed 1/2" rubber gromments, 1/2" "T" & Elbows, along with 1/2" tubing. 

It all fits tight with zero leaks. 


Any hydro store carries these items.


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 29, 2009)

blueybong said:


> I went with the 1/2" dia. I drilled a 3/4" hole, using a hole saw, installed 1/2" rubber gromments, 1/2" "T" & Elbows, along with 1/2" tubing.
> 
> It all fits tight with zero leaks.
> 
> ...


i have home-depot, im not sure if you can get plastic grommets there. Do you have a source of the ones you used?


----------



## blueybong (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry, I don't have a source but I was told it's important to buy the grommets, fittings & tubing from the same supplier to ensure a tight, leak proof fit.

Home Depot won't have everything needed. 

I suggest looking at one of the large online hydro stores and order a complete kit from one company.


----------



## dbizzo (Dec 1, 2009)

Best prices for most fittings. 
http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/items.asp?Cc=PM&iTpStatus=0&Tp=&Bc=

I'm switching to 3/4--1/2 inch was never a prob but a new system is in the works and bigger is usually better


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 1, 2009)

They have 1/2 inch rubber grommets at home depot
1/2 inch is 1/2 inch it doesn't matter the brand or anything


----------



## squarepush3r (Dec 1, 2009)

dbizzo said:


> Best prices for most fittings.
> http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/items.asp?Cc=PM&iTpStatus=0&Tp=&Bc=
> 
> I'm switching to 3/4--1/2 inch was never a prob but a new system is in the works and bigger is usually better



thanks, those look perfect


tom__420 said:


> They have 1/2 inch rubber grommets at home depot
> 1/2 inch is 1/2 inch it doesn't matter the brand or anything


thanks again, ill try to get some there.



Hopefully my DIY will be up soon


----------



## blueybong (Dec 2, 2009)

All I'm saying is get your fittings("T's", Elbows, etc) & tubing from the same supplier. This is to ensure a tight, leak proof fit.


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 2, 2009)

You would think 1" is 1" etc and it is that way in plumbing but blueybong is right, many of the hydro supplies are a little off like they're a metric equivalent or something, hoses can be a little loose or a little too tight to where they're a real pain to get on and off, fittings won't quite go together without a lot of effort or leak a month later cause they're too loose etc. Maybe it's just that the stuff is made cheap as hell in china etc and they don't care to be that accurate with the sizing of things, I don't know. I've seen several people report problems like this before.


----------



## pizzlestubs (Dec 9, 2009)

Does anyone have an actual complete build on the ebb and grow? Including bucket plumbing?


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 9, 2009)

That is a nice diy for the controller bucket if that is what you are talking about...
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=92963
That one is easy to understand too


----------



## pizzlestubs (Dec 9, 2009)

I found that, thanks for the think regardless. Is there information on the rest of the plumbing?


----------



## squarepush3r (Dec 9, 2009)

I wil be making mine soon, but here's a hint: You do not need a complicated 'controller brain' bucket with relays/float switches etc...


You could simply set up your timers to run for say "8 minutes fill," which depending no your pump, would fill it exactly to the level you need. Also, you could add a simple 'overflow' on a bucket in case something goes wrong to replace the float switches to prevent a mess.

I am thinking with timers and pumps you could set up everything without even needing a 'brain.'


----------



## blueybong (Dec 10, 2009)

squarepush3r said:


> I wil be making mine soon, but here's a hint: You do not need a complicated 'controller brain' bucket with relays/float switches etc...
> 
> 
> You could simply set up your timers to run for say "8 minutes fill," which depending no your pump, would fill it exactly to the level you need. Also, you could add a simple 'overflow' on a bucket in case something goes wrong to replace the float switches to prevent a mess.
> ...


These are gravity feed systems and take a few cycles to fill the buckets. I really don't know if you can safely do it w/o a controller bucket, but would like to hear about your results.


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Dec 10, 2009)

i agree with bluey, i wouldnt try a timer based control system, best route would be quailty float switches, otherwise you have a good chance of having 55gallons of fuck me on the floor


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 10, 2009)

You don't think the overflow he said he would put in the bucket would be enough to stop from flooding his house?
If it was a larger sized hole for the overflow and his pump wasn't too powerful I don't see how that wouldn't work... right....?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 17, 2010)

Guess I should come back and finish this thread huh lol


----------



## JadedPill (Mar 23, 2010)

kiss-ass


FilthyFletch said:


> Guess I should come back and finish this thread huh lol


----------



## JadedPill (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 23, 2010)

Ill try to get the rest post as soon as I can I just gotta make time


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah it might be a good idea to just start a new thread in the mean time, trying to start almost 150 posts in might be tough haha


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 27, 2010)

Naaa Ill leave it in here as it doesnt take much to just see the last post about the build then jump to the newest section. It would take alot more trouble and time to make a new thread redirect and start over and for me time is maxed out daily. Ill come back on this shortly as Im going to have this syetm in use pcis to add too


----------



## Spread That Seed (Apr 6, 2010)

very interested in how this all comes together. I hope you finish posting the tutorial before my clones are in veg


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry working on it and for the long wait Im making a pdf downloadable manual also so when its done Ill post a link so people can download a step by step guide without all the comments in between..been rough last year. seperation 2 dogs had operations, got sick and overwhelmed with work both day work and side work lol....it ll happen..sometime


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Apr 7, 2010)

sorry to hear about your dogs bro, i am too a dog guy and i had to put down my best friend a couple yrs ago, 7ry old rotty. he was like my son. hope you feel better


----------



## Spread That Seed (Apr 14, 2010)

sorry to hear about the crappy last year. Hang in there bro


----------



## hdb3z4x (May 11, 2010)

have you had any progress on the DIY manual for this assembly as of yet?


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 17, 2010)

This tut will not be complete as I being Fletch asked to have my account purged for saftey so Roll ban me and held my posts hostage.I no longer support this site in anyway or form.


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 4, 2010)

I've always wondered how does the "drain water" get back to the reservoir in this system, does the main pump act as a vaccuum as well and suck the water back to the main reservoir??


----------



## JadedPill (Dec 5, 2010)

midwestfunkmaster said:


> I've always wondered how does the "drain water" get back to the reservoir in this system, does the main pump act as a vaccuum as well and suck the water back to the main reservoir??


 Gravity....?


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (Jan 13, 2011)

sorry I dont support this site any longer as its not safe due to the owner. He will ban you access if you have a safety concern and ask your account be removed just like he did me. He doesnt care for your saftey just advertising money... you can find me at this safe site which is much better http://www.speedyseedz.com/forum/


----------



## Irollfatties (Feb 4, 2011)

TheTruthSeeeker said:


> sorry I dont support this site any longer as its not safe due to the owner. He will ban you access if you have a safety concern and ask your account be removed just like he did me. He doesnt care for your saftey just advertising money... you can find me at this safe site which is much better http://www.speedyseedz.com/forum/


 
Well have you atleast finished the write up? Just send a link to another site where you finish it so we can all build are own.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 4, 2011)

I looked on the other site and couldnt find his posts so this projects a wrap


----------



## Irollfatties (Feb 4, 2011)

yep, pretty sad. I saw some pretty good potential in this write up. Maybe someone else can step in an experiment and finish it, I'm sure its not to hard to figure out.


----------



## brownbearclan (Feb 4, 2011)

Irollfatties said:


> yep, pretty sad. I saw some pretty good potential in this write up. Maybe someone else can step in an experiment and finish it, I'm sure its not to hard to figure out.


Someone posted this link earlier in the thread and the parts and setup look to be the same, this dude goes through the whole setup, looks fairly easy if your not too ripped heh:

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=92963


----------



## r0t3nf3tus (Jan 10, 2012)

Im gettin ready to build a "Brain" bucket for my home made ebb n grow bucket system. Easy to build, run pump from nute resevoir to a bucket w/a 1 inch overflow pipe in center of bucket draining back into resevoir. In bottom side of brain bucket have 3/4 vinyl tubing leadin to each bucket. When Brain bucket fills 3/4 in tubing fills all buckets. when timer goes off, nutes drain back to resevoir thru fill pump, overflow pipe in brain bucket prevents flooding. Ill do a video of it during construction and post it when done. only thing with it is nute tank must be below buckets bottom for the nutes to recirculate via gravity. Itll be easy to comprehend when i get the video done.


----------



## Cannabis Philsopher (Jan 11, 2012)

I built my own and it looks just like the picture you have accept my reservoir is blue.


----------

